# Pondtite



## nintendont (Dec 21, 2012)

I am unfamiliar with Pondtite but I have heard it mentioned around here...
I have a little water bowl that isnt big enough for my coastal to get his body into. I found a terracotta type plate thing in the garden which I think is a much better size, but when I filled it with water, it leaked out gradually.
Would Pondtite stop this problem altogether? Is it 100% safe? Would it be used on the inside or the outside of my "plate"? And where do you buy it from? Bunnings?


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 21, 2012)

In the waterproofing aisle of Bunnings, different versions available but most people use the clear gloss one as it water based, non toxic ( can be used in fish ponds ) quick drying and easy to use. Follow the directions on the tub, think its 4 coats applied at right angles and you should be fine. Would do the inside but you can also do the outside as well as it will make it easier to clean the outside of you bowl. Think the smallest tub is one litre but it goes a long way. Don't get the terra cotta pot sealer as it is solvent based and I don't think its any good for potable water use. 
Hope this helps. Also get cheapest brushes as they are not good for much else after using with sealers


----------



## RedFox (Dec 21, 2012)

Pondtite is a clear non toxic pond sealer. Bunnings don't sell it anymore but I use the crommelin clear pond sealer that they do sell. It works justcas well and I have used it in fish pond as well as my snake enclosures.


----------



## nintendont (Dec 21, 2012)

thanks heaps. that was the info i was after. quick and efficient...how every question should be answered around here!


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 21, 2012)

Forgot its the crommolin brand now that they stock and the one that's also sitting in my shed!


----------



## Cypher69 (Dec 22, 2012)

What's the price of a one litre can?


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 23, 2012)

Been a while since I bought some but under $20 from memory.


----------

